# So sad...



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

Does ANYone know where or how to get a new drivshaft carrier bearing? Mine is blown and i cant find one anywhere. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The bearing is not servicable, have to replace the whole driveshaft.
Check fparts on eBay. They usually have one for $100-125 used.
They are around $900 new.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Or Cleveland Pick-a-part for a used one.


----------

